# Upgrading to InDash unit. Need opinions please



## commanderb94 (Mar 16, 2008)

So I planned to keep my GTI and do some cosmetics and such to it. I'm looking at ordering my unit from CrutchField unless anyone else can find me a better place to get new hardware with free installation gear and Free Shipping. Anyway I'm debating between the:
Jensen VM9414
http://www.crutchfield.com/p_1...20212
Or 
Clarion NZ409
http://www.crutchfield.com/p_0...20212
I don't plan to add a sound system or amps or anything else. The stock Monsoon sound system is more than enough. Even though I have an 02 I have additional warranty on the car till 96160 miles and I only have about 63k. Timing belt and Timing belt tensioner was serviced today. It sure beats buying a newer vehicle. The price I pay financing a newer car to start all over again with upgrades can do much more on my older GTI. So anyone please some opinions about those two units or if anyone know any other better units please post them. Thank you!


----------

